# button popped off the computer; can fix?



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

My "n" butto n popped off my computer. Can it be fixed?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 16, 2006)

You got some super glue? A new keyboardd is like $5 on Ebay.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

correction:
the button popped off my *laptop.*


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

never mind, I popped it back on.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 16, 2006)

I popped one off and in the process broke the little apparatus that goes under the key and makes it pop. I wonder if you can get the little part? It is also on a *laptop.*


----------



## crhoades (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> My "n" butto n popped off my computer. Can it be fixed?



Who eeds " 's" ayway?


----------



## Augusta (Sep 16, 2006)

I found a place in the UK that sells one key at a time. 

[url]http://www.laptopkeys.co.uk/index.aspx[/url]


----------



## Puddleglum (Sep 16, 2006)

Does anyone know how to put laptop keys back on? One of mine broke off, and the little thing that goes below it came off too (but didn't break; I saved them both).


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm really thinking about performing surgery on my keyboard so I can see what y'all are talking about


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> I'm really thinking about performing surgery on my keyboard so I can see what y'all are talking about.



I just mashed mine really hard back onto it. Probably not the suavest thing to do. It looks pretty cool off of the keyboard, once you come to grips wtih the fact that your key won't work as well!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 16, 2006)

I zink my keyboard iz in kahoots wiz de European Union.



> The European Union commissioners have announced that agreement has been reached
> to adopt English as the preferred language for European communications, rather
> than German, which was the other option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Augusta (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh and Jessica, on the website I linked to above they have instructions on how to put keys back on. 

[Edited on 9-18-2006 by Augusta]


----------



## Tirian (Sep 18, 2006)

My son once pulled THREE keys off my laptop - they had this funny little mechanism underneath it to keep the key raised, and it took me close to two hours to get them back on without damaging them. Having fixed it at last, I went to get a drink from the kitchen down the other end of the house, and returned to find he had pulled about 15 of them off!!! Argh - I had to laugh, and cry, and sort of twitch for an hour or so....



Matt


----------

